# My 99% perfected Blue Steri Stumpie diy recipe



## bjorncoetsee (23/11/17)

The secret ingredient is Clyrolinx Bubblegum.

Here is my recipe:

Bubblegum (CLY) 1.65%
Dairy Milk (TPA) 3%
Sweet Cream (TPA) 2%
Malted Milk (TPA) 1.25%
Bavarian cream (TPA) 0.5%
Meringue (FA) 0.75%
Marshmallow (TPA) 0.5%
Super Sweet (0.5%)

65VG / 35PG

Definitely Shake and vape.
No harsh throat hit. 

Mix this up and let me know what you think

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## KZOR (23/11/17)

Wow...... almost a copy of mine.  
This will be a winner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> Wow...... almost a copy of mine.
> This will be a winner.


Awesome. But I haven't seen yours i think? Link?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/11/17)

This is interesting, can we only get Clyrolinx Bubblegum at https://clyrolinx.co.za/ ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (23/11/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> This is interesting, can we only get Clyrolinx Bubblegum at https://clyrolinx.co.za/ ?


As far as n know yes thats the only place. 
R100 for 50mls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hallucinated_ (23/11/17)

Thank you for this sir ! Well Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (23/11/17)

I would really like to hear ur guys feedback if u make this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (24/11/17)

Vapeowave have this too they call the clyro bubblegum wicks, as it is and then they have a normal bubblegum flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (24/11/17)

Morph699 said:


> Vapeowave have this too they call the clyro bubblegum wicks, as it is and then they have a normal bubblegum flavour.


I haven't tried theirs. Have u tried both?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (24/11/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I haven't tried theirs. Have u tried both?



I have, the normal bubblegum is what you would think it would be just like the pic its without the mint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (24/11/17)

Morph699 said:


> I have, the normal bubblegum is what you would think it would be just like the pic its without the mint.


I mean have u tried both Clyrolinx bubblegum and vapeowave wicks bubblegum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (24/11/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I mean have u tried both Clyrolinx bubblegum and vapeowave wicks bubblegum?



Yes. they exactly the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (24/11/17)

Morph699 said:


> Yes. they exactly the same.


Okay thanx. Clyrolinx is just cheaper. R100 for 50ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (24/11/17)

ye im buying 100ml's at a time and then its R10 dif but clyro have a more reliable service than vapeowaves as well as their delivery/ courier is much faster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (26/7/18)

Time to dig this old cow out of the ditch!  

@bjorncoetsee I thought I'd rather reply to this thread seeing as the actual recipe posted by yourself is still alive and well here. I built this two nights ago using syringes and it came out super bland, which confused me so hard until I realised that my syringes were not accurate at all. I then went ahead and bought myself a small scale last night and made a second little 10ml batch by weight to try it out, and it's really tasty man! Well done. I didn't have CLY Bubblegum so I used TFA instead and just upped it to around 2%, then also added 0.5% of WS-23 (20%) for a cool exhale. On point ou pjel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Time to dig this old cow out of the ditch!
> 
> @bjorncoetsee I thought I'd rather reply to this thread seeing as the actual recipe posted by yourself is still alive and well here. I built this two nights ago using syringes and it came out super bland, which confused me so hard until I realised that my syringes were not accurate at all. I then went ahead and bought myself a small scale last night and made a second little 10ml batch by weight to try it out, and it's really tasty man! Well done. I didn't have CLY Bubblegum so I used TFA instead and just upped it to around 2%, then also added 0.5% of WS-23 (20%) for a cool exhale. On point ou pjel


tfa bubblegum will not work
even at 6% its not the same 
try it at 8% 
if you need 2% of cly come pop in by me i can share a 1mm with you. so you can taste it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (26/7/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> tfa bubblegum will not work
> even at 6% its not the same
> try it at 8%
> if you need 2% of cly come pop in by me i can share a 1mm with you. so you can taste it



I suspected as much, but CLY isn't available at the local DIY outlets and I was impatient haha. I'll have to order some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I suspected as much, but CLY isn't available at the local DIY outlets and I was impatient haha. I'll have to order some


or come test by me or wait fore the vape meet the 25 to test

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (26/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I suspected as much, but CLY isn't available at the local DIY outlets and I was impatient haha. I'll have to order some


Thats because you can only buy it from Clyrolinx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/7/18)

Anyone know how ZA bubble-gum wicks compares? Didn't want to pay R75 shipping. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/7/18)

Cornelius said:


> Anyone know how ZA bubble-gum wicks compares? Didn't want to pay R75 shipping. LOL


well 
cly bubblegum 2%
tfa bubblegum 6% 
za bubblegum 4% 
tfa fruit loops 6% 
is wicks bubblegum vape juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/7/18)

Cornelius said:


> Anyone know how ZA bubble-gum wicks compares? Didn't want to pay R75 shipping. LOL



This tastes exactly like the wicks chappie. It actually might work but at a low percentage as you get the same type of flavor from steristumpi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/7/18)

This is the flavour I was referring to .
@Moerse Rooikat 4%?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/7/18)

Cornelius said:


> This is the flavour I was referring to .
> @Moerse Rooikat 4%?
> View attachment 139955


to make a wicks bubblegum vape juice yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/7/18)

Yes that zac wicks is basically identical to cly bubblegum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/7/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Yes that zac wicks is basically identical to cly bubblegum.


Thank you kindly sir.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (5/2/19)

bjorncoetsee said:


> The secret ingredient is Clyrolinx Bubblegum.
> 
> Here is my recipe:
> 
> ...


I got my bubblegum yesterday from clyrolinx mixed last night but I used this recipe its in steeping
I'm Love Tko blue milk but not gonna pay R240 to R280 every 2 week
Hope this will be close






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (13/2/19)

I started to vape on the blue milk 'clone' but I get a pepper taste
Any suggestions please what can cause that

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I started to vape on the blue milk 'clone' but I get a pepper taste
> Any suggestions please what can cause that
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


What make of nic are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (14/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> What make of nic are you using?


I think prime nic 36mg

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/2/19)

FYI - The Flavour Mill's in-house brand Bubblegum is also exactly the same as CLY's. Tried and compared it many times.

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/the-flavour-mill-concentrates/products/tfm-bubblegum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (14/2/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> FYI - The Flavour Mill's in-house brand Bubblegum is also exactly the same as CLY's. Tried and compared it many times.
> 
> https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/the-flavour-mill-concentrates/products/tfm-bubblegum


Will have to stick with Cly I got 50mls

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (14/2/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> FYI - The Flavour Mill's in-house brand Bubblegum is also exactly the same as CLY's. Tried and compared it many times.
> 
> https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/the-flavour-mill-concentrates/products/tfm-bubblegum


Do you also mix "blue milk" 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/2/19)

I have once or twice before, but more to see if I could do it than anything else as I am not a huge bubblegum fanatic. I think I still used KZOR's recipe as I was just curious about the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (14/2/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> I have once or twice before, but more to see if I could do it than anything else as I am not a huge bubblegum fanatic. I think I still used KZOR's recipe as I was just curious about the flavour.


OK thanks alot for the flavor is for a little pepper wound kill me but I will play a bit need to mix this weekend again. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/2/19)

The vaper said:


> OK thanks alot for the flavor is for a little pepper wound kill me but I will play a bit need to mix this weekend again.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Some people, me included, are 'pepper tasters' and pick up a pepper note, especially in the TPA dairy ranges. I for one cannot use TPA VBIC for example and have to sub with Cap, LB, etc, Read more here if you want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (14/2/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some people, me included, are 'pepper tasters' and pick up a pepper note, especially in the TPA dairy ranges. I for one cannot use TPA VBIC for example and have to sub with Cap, LB, etc, Read more here if you want.


Thanks I think I got Cap vbic I will give it a go and see what happens

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/2/19)

Damn you guys, now I got a craving for bubblegum ice-cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/2/19)

The vaper said:


> OK thanks alot for the flavor is for a little pepper wound kill me but I will play a bit need to mix this weekend again.



As Rene said above, some of the TFA dairy flavours are known for their peppery taste, mostly Vanilla Bean Ice Cream, but the others may have this as well and with you using TFA Dairy Milk at 3% this may be the culprit. I would suggest trading that for something else, top of my head I can think of CLY Milk or OOO Cream (milky undertone) or by a long shot LB Milkshake, but it will not be 100% the same, though to get rid of the peppery taste that's maybe the route to follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/19)

Thanks, @bjorncoetsee . Just made 50ml a couple of hours ago. Really enjoying it so far. Finally made use of the CLY Bubblegum which I haven't been able to use for over a year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/2/19)

So i tried my hand at making a steristumpi clone and think ive nailed it. This juice tastes spot on and its super good.

I will post recipe tomorrow

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (17/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> So i tried my hand at making a steristumpi clone and think ive nailed it. This juice tastes spot on and its super good.
> 
> I will post recipe tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Great stuff I mixed yesterday again is in stepping for a few days

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (17/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Great stuff I mixed yesterday again is in stepping for a few days
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Steeping lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> So i tried my hand at making a steristumpi clone and think ive nailed it. This juice tastes spot on and its super good.
> 
> I will post recipe tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to your recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jessica-ann (17/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> So i tried my hand at making a steristumpi clone and think ive nailed it. This juice tastes spot on and its super good.
> 
> I will post recipe tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Tasted and its  % on the dot 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (17/2/19)

Got my eye on this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/2/19)

As promised, Herewith m recipe:
*
StompieStumpi*
TPA Bubblegum - 1%
OOO Cream Milky Undertone - 1%
ZA Wicks Bubblegum - 3%
CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 0.5%
INW Shisha Vanila - 0.5%
TPA Whipped Cream - 1%
FW Creme De Mente - 1%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.5%

Link

Shake and Vape works but after 3 days its even better. Might consider increasing INW Shisha Vanilla to 1.5% to make it creamier but as it stands, this is pretty good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (18/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> As promised, Herewith m recipe:
> *
> StompieStumpi*
> TPA Bubblegum - 1%
> ...


Great thanks for sharing is a bit different than the one I'm mixing gonna give it a go 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Great thanks for sharing is a bit different than the one I'm mixing gonna give it a go
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Pleasure, Im sure you will like this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> As promised, Herewith m recipe:
> *
> StompieStumpi*
> TPA Bubblegum - 1%
> ...


Thank you for the recipe. I see on ELR you say *FA* Creme de Mente? Consider posting on our beverage recipe thread too please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (18/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Pleasure, Im sure you will like this


I might still have to use Clyrolinx thought I bought 50ml but bought 100ml

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/2/19)

Andre said:


> Thank you for the recipe. I see on ELR you say *FA* Creme de Mente? Consider posting on our beverage recipe thread too please.



Sorry, Will edit the recipe, its FW Creme De Mente and not FA. Yeah will post onto the Beverage thread as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (18/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I started to vape on the blue milk 'clone' but I get a pepper taste
> Any suggestions please what can cause that



Could be the VBC, more steep needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (18/2/19)

herb1 said:


> Could be the VBC, more steep needed


Last batch I mixed I used this but build 22ga 3mm ID and 4 wraps coils and the flavour is gooood






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (18/2/19)

I found on the "blue milk" if I vape it in my dripper and I switch over to a sour e juice I get the pepper taste
Tested it the weekend

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (18/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I might still have to use Clyrolinx thought I bought 50ml but bought 100ml



CLY is good and I think it's the holy grail of bubblegum.

I suggest you don't use more than 2% else it becomes overpowering

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (18/2/19)

I used at 1.85% and to me it's perfect but we all try and go that yum yum flavour

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

